
YouTube flags kitten as harmful and dangerous, strikes channel - xbmcuser
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPOOzgKaAEA
======
reuben_scratton
V surprised and pleased when Louis Rossman popped up here. He's doing awesome
work in the world of hardware repair, he fights the good fight against Big
Tech stupidity & unfairness, and he's generally a force for good in the world.
Do check his channel out if you haven't done so already.

~~~
iforgotpassword
I don't always have time for his videos but I also like his rambling about
things only loosely or even not at all related to his work. Even if I don't
agree with his stance on a certain topic, he is one of these people that are
just very good at laying out their train of thought, how they arrived at a
certain opinion, so it's always insightful.

------
cdiddy2
YouTube has also been flagging crypto currency channels as harmful over the
past few days.

~~~
tu7001
Because they didnt mark video's as 18+.

------
rkagerer
This guy has some great instructional videos on soldering, and reviews and
recommendations on tools like irons, microscopes, armatures, bench supplies,
etc.

------
archie2
YouTube has become the thing that it was originally created for. Thanks
Google.

~~~
archie2
* created to avoid.

------
omani
time to move away from censorship big tech.

